# Buttercup ... Just way too soon.



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So terribly sorry for your loss of Buttercup. We never have enough time with them, but to lose them even earlier is simply devastating. Many here have travelled the path that you are travelling now, myself included in May when our sweet Liberty was lost to cancer six weeks before her 8th birthday. Although I don't believe that the pain ever goes completely away, my wish for you is that as time goes on you begin to smile at the happy memories more frequently than you cry at the sad. Perhaps someday, you will be able to share that wonderful love that you had for Buttercup with another golden soul that will fill a totally different space in your heart. You are in our thoughts.

Find my Liberty sweet Buttercup and play free and happy until we catch up with you both.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Buttercup, she was a beautiful girl. 

What a wonderful life you shared with her.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, she sounds like such a sweet golden girl.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. She will always be with you wherever you are.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your precious Buttercup. I loved reading about her and her wonderful life with you. She was such a pretty girl. I am very sorry you lost her so soon. My first golden girl passed away before she was eight from cancer also. 

Please know I'm thinking about you in these tough days. We would love to see more photos of her when you get a chance.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss . 
I've lost 3 golden girls to cancer so I know how you are feeling .
Hoping that each day that passes your sadness will be less and the memories of
Buttercup will bring you a smile.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry, Butter was a gorgeous girl and taken way too soon. Most of us here have gone through similar losses and understand. Sleep softly sweet girl, may you find peace..


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi...I am so sorry for your loss. I understand the upset of losing a dog so young in age. Cancer is cruel especially to our golden babies. I lost my golden (he was 10) 1 month ago today...I'm trying to keep the postive memories in mind, otherwise it hurts too bad. My thoughts are with you as you go through this difficult time. Buttercup was a very beautiful dog and sounded like the perfect golden.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. It is a very difficult process to go through, especially when they are taken way too soon.

Allison


----------



## My Kaysea Girl (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear Butter's Dad - I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my Kaysea to cancer 3 wks tomorrow and there hasn't been a day that I don't breakdown and cry. Buttercup lived fully while she was by your side. Her story and adventures are wonderful. I know one day we're suppose to be left with the happy memories, I hope that becomes true for both of us soon. I found the GR forum during the height of my grief and the love and support from others who love their goldens as we do and understand what we are going through was so meaningful. This GR family helped me realize that it was OK to have a melt down and that I wasn't loosing my mind...I was grieving the loss of my beautiful cherished friend. I wish you love and support during this most difficult time. Kaysea has already greeted Butter, I know and they're tossing the tennis ball to one another. Take care.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Buttercup way too soon!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. For me the loss has become more distant but I still miss my Allie everyday and it still hurts. Just so hard when we love them so much. Hugs..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buttercup*

I am so sorry about sweet Buttercup!
I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are watching over her!!

I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-4.html#post4231994


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Buttercup! Cancer is an evil thing! Many of us have dealt with it also...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Buttercup at such a young age. I live in the hope that one day a cure for that awful disease that takes so many loved ones away.

Buttercup will always walk beside you on silent golden paws

Run free and sleep softly Buttercup


----------



## Dad2Buddy (Mar 5, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. You gave your baby a wonderful life! I lost my Buddy to cancer 2 weeks ago and I feel your pain.


----------

